# Cattery need Gois?’



## Niecedavg (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi
I hope someone can help me!?!

I have an Uncle who lives in Gois with 2 cats. Sadly his wife has been admitted to hospital with Alzheimer’s and well I want to get him home for a break to recharge. He has 2 cats that he obviously can’t leave.
I’ve tried googling for a cattery in or near Gois with no avail! Hoping someone on here can help!
Many thanks in advance,
Suzy


----------



## nb888 (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm sure people with much more knowledge of the local area will be along shortly, but from me Gois is a pretty small place so you may need to include your search area to Castelo Branco or Coimbra to find what you are looking for? 

hotel para gatos coimbra in google brings back a few results, I have no idea about the quality of any of these places nor do I have anything to do with them.


----------



## Niecedavg (Sep 9, 2021)

Thank you so much for the heads up!


----------

